# Nogales AZ to Lake Chapala advice



## ekksf (Jun 21, 2012)

I, my two children and two dogs, are driving for the first time to our new home at Lake Chapala via Guadalajara/Nogales, AZ from Washington State. I am looking for any advice on driving through Mexico & crossing the border at Nogales from anyone who has done that in recent history. Specifically, I am wondering about the ease of finding motels, gas stations, how much money we need other than for tolls (in cash/pesos). concerned about carrying too much cash but not having enough for any place that won't take a credit card.
I have the docs for the pets. I read some things here about border crossing being a hassle. What hassles can we expect at Nogales if anyone knows? Thanks!!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I drive to Guadalajara a couple times a year, I stay at Motel 6 in Nogales because they take dogs...
I cross at the Mariposa truck crossing when it opens at 6AM, and drive to the 21KM for tourist and vehicle permits, have $50.00 in pesos before you cross the border for toll road and copies of documents at the bank...gas stations are plentiful most have a connivence store named OXXO with ATM's for more pesos..tolls amount to about $100.00 USD total and gas is about $2.95 a gallon...I stop in Navajoa at the Best Western Del Rio just over the bridge because they take dogs...most places do not accept credit cards and if they do the exchange rate will be out of site...I have never in the last 4 years been asked for dog papers unless you fly in...have fun


----------



## ekksf (Jun 21, 2012)

*Thank you*

chicois8:

Thank you very much - this has helped more than you know. I am printing off the info. Thanks again!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a site that gives milage,driving times and tolls... The second night I drive through to my home in Guayabitos, Nayarit but I have driven from Navojoa to Gudalajara in one day, can't help with pat frendly hotels in Mazatlan... 

Rutas Punto a Punto


----------



## pomlady (Jun 21, 2012)

I am new here but we are also planning on driving down to Lake Chapala this Fall; so was looking for this information and found this site.
We also plan to bring our dogs with us.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> I drive to Guadalajara a couple times a year, I stay at Motel 6 in Nogales because they take dogs...
> I cross at the Mariposa truck crossing when it opens at 6AM, and drive to the 21KM for tourist and vehicle permits, have $50.00 in pesos before you cross the border for toll road and copies of documents at the bank...gas stations are plentiful most have a connivence store named OXXO with ATM's for more pesos..tolls amount to about $100.00 USD total and gas is about $2.95 a gallon...I stop in Navajoa at the Best Western Del Rio just over the bridge because they take dogs...most places do not accept credit cards and if they do the exchange rate will be out of site...I have never in the last 4 years been asked for dog papers unless you fly in...have fun


The Mariposa crossing just west of Nogales is definitely the one to choose: crossing into downtown Nogales is chaos. 
We try to hit the border before 9 am, and allow up to 2 hours to get through Immigration and Customs, located, as you say, about 20 km south of the border. I'd feel better with at least 1500 pesos ($110US?) to cover the tourist cards at, what, 250 pesos each, plus maybe 450 pesos for the car permit. And don't forget that Customs now puts through a $300, $400 or $500 charge against your credit card, depending on the year of your vehicle, (refundable as a credit against your card when the vehicle leaves Mexico, as I understand). We like to spend our first night in Mexico in San Carlos because the scenery's spectacular and it's only a 4 or 5 hour 400 km easy drive from Nogales. Tolls Nogales - San Carlos are around 125 pesos. We drive from San Carlos to Mazatlan the 2nd day, about 800 km, tolls 550 pesos. Mazatlan to Guadalajara/Chapala is an easy drive of maybe 600 km, tolls around 750-800 pesos.
We don't have a dog, so can't recommend dog-friendly places to stay.


----------

